
Ask HN: Can I get my Twitter handle back? - yusov
For a few years I was very active on twitter. It&#x27;s a fantastic resource and I had made so many connections.<p>I also suffer from crippling anxiety. It has stiffled my educational and professional programming career.<p>At the end of 2017 I had a severe anxiety attack and I closed my account (amoung other things).<p>Over the years I stalked twitter-search for my industry news fix.<p>Eventually I got my anxiety under control and registered for a new handle, to get back to my connections, but it was taken. It has been taken for over a year and is inactive.<p>Twitter&#x27;s own policy states:<p>To keep your account active, be sure to log in and Tweet at least every 6 months. Accounts may be permanently removed due to prolonged inactivity.[1]<p>I made another handle on a different email address but i feel like a fraud using another handle like that. It feels off since all my other accounts and my website use the old handle.<p>One ray of hope is that twitter was said to wipe inactive accounts [2] but I don&#x27;t know when this will happen.<p>Should I reach out to this inactive account and ask for it if they are no longer using it?<p>[1] - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;help.twitter.com&#x2F;en&#x2F;rules-and-policies&#x2F;inactive-twitter-accounts
[2] - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.theverge.com&#x2F;2019&#x2F;11&#x2F;27&#x2F;20986084&#x2F;twitter-inactive-accounts-usernames-memorialize-deceased-users-not-removing
======
twitterkingS
Just choose a new nickname you like, dude. Call it some kind of renewal, born
again, or reneiisance, please just be careful, as Twitter is a caustic place.
Best rigeurds.

